# how to reset windows mouse settings?



## brandonengell

basically i want to figure out how to reset windows mouse settings to default.
any1 can help?


----------



## tech313

What settings are wrong? I might be able to help walk you through setting "default" ones in the mouse control panel, although there is no button to do this.


----------



## ThorXP

What is the make and model number of the mouse?

Does it have an install disk with it?


----------



## brandonengell

i dont use mouse drivers i just want like all the settings back to default like a screenshot of what all the settings should be default in CPANEL -> Printers and other hardware -> Mouse
since my brother on my computer changed sensitivity for a game he played it messed everything up (suck as mouse click speed, and sensitivity).
also is their like a way to clean the whole mouse registry?


----------



## ThorXP

As far as I know there is no mouse registry but there more than likely settings in the registry for the mouse since the registry contains everything about windows. WHere and what they are I actually do not know and even if I did this is one area that you should not be messing with unless you are an expert with windows registry and I am afraid that you are not an expert.

If in add/remove programs you have anything about the mouse like Microsoft Intellipoint 5.3 you can remove this and then re-install after you reboot the computer likewise with anything like Logitech mouse items, and also re-install after rebooting.


----------



## brandonengell

nope nothing in add remove about mouse or microsoft intelli
also would repairing my whole registry with default settings with tweakUI have any affect?
also if any1 can help me gettin all the settings backi to default in cpanel for mouse that be great


----------



## brandonengell

BUMpp11


----------



## ssj4Gogeta

er why don't you just adjust the sliders to your liking?


----------



## brandonengell

i kinda wanted default ?
the way i alwaysed used


----------



## ssj4Gogeta

ok. by default it's exactly in the middle. or you can ask a friend who hasn't changed the default options to confirm.


----------



## ThorXP

I did a search on the Microsoft Knowledge base for reset mouse to default settings and got this listing:

http://support.microsoft.com/search...id=global&catalog=LCID=1033&1033comm=1&res=20

Give this a look see and if you find something a try.....


----------



## ssj4Gogeta

If you have Tweak UI, then clicking on "Restore factory settins" under the Mouse tab should do I think...


----------



## brandonengell

i do not see anything about restore under mouse
heres ScreenShot
but will reparing regedit to default under tweakui be good or bad?


----------



## ssj4Gogeta

which version are you using? if it's older than 2.10, download this one:
http://www.download.com/Tweak-UI/3000-2341_4-10002117.html

In the screenshot it shows a restore factory settings button.


----------



## brandonengell

ok trying it now


----------



## brandonengell

ok i unistalled my old tweakui and rebooted installed the one your link was at
i download it and the one i have does not look anything like the one posted on that link.
It still looks the same as the one i had in my first screenshot.
nothing different. :\


----------



## ssj4Gogeta

Have you tried looking for the restore button under all the mouse settings (Hover, wheel, x-mouse)?

If that doesn't work, there's one way-- your screenshot says that the mouse sensitivity, etc. are per-user settings. that means they're set individually for every user. so you can just create a new user account, log in to that account and see what the numerical values for those settings are there (those will be the default ones). then log back into your account, enter the settings and delete the account you made. Hope this works.


----------



## brandonengell

ok ill do that and get back to you 
and there is no restore
only a restore regedit and a few others for example they have a restore icons, font folder, a bucnh other icons and a restore unread mailcount


----------



## ssj4Gogeta

I'm sorry but I don't think I'll be able to check your reply today. It's 3 am here and I need to get some sleep before my 6 hours class which starts at 8 am.
bye


----------



## Braxis

It's a long while since any reply to this thread has come about!
"How to reset windows mouse settings" but the info here in this thread is clever
(ssj4Gogeta)
and not too old... so I joined and this is my first post.
brandonengell is asking the same thing I needed to know for an old Win98se machine, so
here is the answer for this OS = 98se and it worked pefectly after I rebooted.

Run regedit and use this fairly self explanatory way of setting your mouse to default
for Windows 98 ,not exactly default but this may be closer to what you are looking for?
There is likely just as simple a way for 2K or XP but I opted to join and post here instead
of search this out but I will find out for my I7 machine that sits in parts in boxes until
time allows assembly.
I am an avid gamer in mind with no time to be avid as to play like I used to.

Thanks to this URL and it's writer.

http://www.mvps.org/serenitymacros/win98.html

This reg file contains the general mouse settings.

REGEDIT
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Mouse]
;The time in milliseconds for two click to be considered a double click
"DoubleClickSpeed"="500"
;If mouse speed is 0 then no aceleration
;If mouse speed is 1 then when the mouse has moved the number of pixels in MouseThreshold1 
;during one interupt the speed is doubled
;If mouse speed is 2 then when the mouse has moved the number of pixels in MouseThreshold1 
;during one interupt the speed is doubled and when it has moved the number of pixels in MouseThreshold2 
;during one interupt the speed is quadrupled
"MouseSpeed"="1"
"MouseThreshold1"="4"
"MouseThreshold2"="0"
;Swaps the left / right buttons
"SwapMouseButtons"="0"
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop]
;The lines to scroll the page per click when rotating the wheel. minus numbers is pages
"WheelScrollLines"="-1"
;The number of pixels that the mouse can move to be considered a double click or drag
"DoubleClickHeight"="2"
"DoubleClickWidth"="2"
"DragHeight"="2"
"DragWidth"="2"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Config\0001\Display\Settings]
;0 is no trails, 7 is maximun trails
"MouseTrails"="7"

end of post...Brax


----------



## ssj4Gogeta

Thanks a lot Brax for sharing.


----------

